
Script to scrape internet archive library data - tejasjaiswal
https://github.com/tejas-kr/scrape_internet_archives_lib_data.py
======
tejasjaiswal
As text is limited to 80 chars, I was not able to add the following lines...

I need some help saving this data as csv

------
detaro
Archive.org search already allows export of search results as CSV, JSON, ...,
why write a scraper?

~~~
tejasjaiswal
I was learning pandas and beautifulsoup. so I tried to make a simple project.
btw I really didn't that archive.org allows exporting of search result as csv.
thanks for that info

